

Disruption: how one webcomic welcomes the future that so many fear - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/09/content-industries-not-doomed-yet.ars

======
tptacek
The Las Vegas Review-Journal employs many hundreds of people. Randall Munroe
draws stick figure comics. Something tells me that his business model doesn't
_intrinsically, naturally, automatically_ scale to the size of the largest
newspaper in Nevada.

There's plenty to be said about the brokenness of the newspaper model --- I
recommend Bill Wyman's "Newspaper Death Watch" posts, and his musings about
the nature of online replacements --- but comparing a whole content enterprise
to xkcd doesn't strike me as particularly useful.

